
New Alzheimer’s treatment fully restores memory function - CarolineW
http://www.sciencealert.com/new-alzheimer-s-treatment-fully-restores-memory-function
======
apathy
Let us know when they have clinical results in a subject(s) that can
communicate in a bit more detail than mice. The authors say the trials may
start as early as 2017, so I don't expect a useful answer before 2020, maybe
2019 at the earliest.

I'd love to be wrong but I've seen too many promising ideas die in clinical
trials. Let's hope for the best.

------
rootbear
This is from March 2015. It's an interesting technique and I would be
interested to know if they have further results.

